# Herzlichen Glückwunsch!



## Deleted 57408 (19. September 2008)

Damit das in diesem Unterforum hier mal nicht zu kurz kommt:

Marie Hélène Prémont
Weltcup-Gesamtsiegerin 2008 Cross Country
Bike: Rocky Mountain Vertex Team


----------



## kernspint (23. September 2008)

Wow, eeeeeennnnddddds interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (24. September 2008)

kernspint schrieb:


> Wow, eeeeeennnnddddds interessant!



Ich finde es schon eher interessant, dass es ein Rocky Mountain Unterforum gibt, hier leider jedoch scheinbar niemand RM´s aktuell mit Abstand erfolgreichste Sportlerin kennt.


----------



## clemson (24. September 2008)

kernspint schrieb:


> Wow, eeeeeennnnddddds interessant!



zumindests interessanter als die 100ste taiwandiskussion....


----------

